# nothing to brag about this week 6/6



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

a least your out on the water


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i dunno, I still think yer a good ways over yer braggin' quota.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You probably caught em all already! ;D Nice to see even an angler of your caliber can have a slow day once in awhile.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> nothing to brag about this week 6/6


I'll be damned, you are mortal! Still had some luck though, not all that bad. Btw, thanks for those Slayer jigs!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> You probably caught em all already! ;D Nice to see even an angler of your caliber can have a slow day once in awhile.


 now that you mention it i guess i've depleated the red population down to just a few straggling rats   ;D gonna have to start working my way south like say too... [smiley=1-mmm.gif] THE PALM COAST AREA  ;D.... yeah, yeah thats the ticket  [smiley=thk.gif] ;D gonna have to let my honey holes rebound   once i clean  out your stocks i'll move even farther south although gramps never has much to  show for his efforts  :-/  maybe i'll keep trucking till i get down to flamingo and put a dent in the red population there   eric and alonzo might get a little pizzed at me and call the law   [smiley=police.gif] but thats ok as i'm use to living life on the run,  did i ever mention i've been kicked outta 6 states for depleating fish stocks? : their still looking for me in 2 of them   ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > nothing to brag about this week 6/6
> 
> 
> I'll be damned, you are mortal! Still had some luck though, not all that bad.  Btw, thanks for those Slayer jigs!


 your very welcome sir [smiley=beer.gif] the pleasure was all mine


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Seems like it was a bit slow all around from what I've heard,
Some fish is better than no fish I always say.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey SBC, I just saw your shot at my fishing abilities! [smiley=spank.gif]

But you can find these on occasion in my 'hood as I did two weeks ago. 29.5" baby!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Hey SBC, I just saw your shot at my fishing abilities!   [smiley=spank.gif]
> 
> But you can find these on occasion in my 'hood as I did two weeks ago. 29.5" baby!


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]
you need to know i was just messin' with ya ;D just trying to make a funny [smiley=1-laugh.gif] i know your very capable  lesson #1. never take a chicken seriously [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------

